# Como conectar una radio de coche en casa



## Rafamell (Nov 26, 2007)

Hola soy rafael necesitaba saber como  conectar una radio de coche en casa  lo intento pero no lo consigo. tengo un transformadorr de corriene a 12 v. con el cual conecto un polo al cable rojo del  aparato y otro polo al amarilo y nada no luce. hay un tercer cable que es el negro no se donde conectarlo si a masa o no. no se lo que hago mal seguro que todo pero no lo consigo por mas vueltas que le doy a los cables, a ver si me echais un capote gracias.


----------



## jim_17 (Nov 26, 2007)

Primeramente El transformador te produce CA corriente alterna, debes construir una pequeña fuente de alimentación a 12V  de CC corriente continua y conectar los cables pertinentes


----------



## Nimer (Nov 26, 2007)

Como dice jim_17 tenés que armarte una fuente de alimentación de 12Vcc

Deberías conseguir un transformador de 220vac a 12vac que provea mas de 2 amperes, poner un rectificador para transformarlos en Vcc, con un buen capacitor para eliminar el riple que quede y hacerlo lo más contínuo posible.

y una vez que tenes la fuente armada y funcionando, recién ahí, podés conectar tu estereo.
Saludos


----------



## Rafamell (Nov 26, 2007)

Como crea esa fuente de corriente continua.


----------



## jona (Nov 26, 2007)

hola
como dicen los compañeros, transformador de 12v por 2 o 3 ampere, rectificador tipo pastilla de 5 ampere, y capacitor de 4.700uf, estan mas que bien.
venden unas fuentes de 12v 3 ampere, ya pasadas a C.C por unos 40 pesos, aunque no se de que pais sos...
saludos


----------



## Nimer (Nov 26, 2007)

No tengo programas de diseño de circuitos intalados en mi pc, pero con el paint uno se arregla 

Lo que ves como una bobina doble, es el transformador de 220v alterna, a 12V alterna.
Los 4 'cositos' que ves adelante, son diodos 4001 o 4002, que son para rectificar la corriente y pasarla de alterna a continua, los 4 son iguales. Despues el C1, es un capacitor electrolítico, que mientras mas grande sea, mejor. (4700uF andaría)

Cuanto mejor esté filtrada la fuente (por medio del capacitor) menos riple de corriente vas a tener y no tendrías ruido en el sonido.


Tengo entendido que al rectificar, el voltage va a subir un poquito, así que probablemente tengas que poner a la salida un integrado LM7812 que entrega 12v. poniendo 2 de estos, podrías tener la corriente que necesitas.

Corríjame alguien si me equivoco.
Espero haberte ayudado!


----------



## jona (Nov 26, 2007)

hola nimer, en lo unico que te equivocas es en los diodos puesto que los 1N4001 o 2, soportan corrientes de hasta 1 ampere, por eso es mejor colocar un puente rectificador integrado de 5 ampere( si el transformador es de 3 ampere)para que no trabaje al limite, caso contrario cada diodo deberia ser 1N5404,este es de 3 ampere.
el capacitor de 4.700 esta bien, y si es de 12vac el transformador es probable que se eleve a 14v o 16v,pero luego con carga se queda en 12v o 13v, sin afectar para nada el stereo.
saludos y pegate una vuelta por el otro post de la fuente con lm....


----------



## Nimer (Nov 26, 2007)

Gracias por corregirme.
Pero no me escupas el asado. 




Perdon Rafamel, cambia los diodos por los que te dice jona, yo no lo sabía.
Saludos.


----------



## jona (Nov 26, 2007)

?


----------



## Nimer (Nov 26, 2007)

jajaja, fue irónico.


----------

